# SMF I give you the bacon bomb!



## zerowin (Dec 24, 2017)

First off this is not my creation but I wanted to try my hand at it.  I originally saw this at our local fair at a stand touting it won best at NY fair two years in a row.  Here's the start.  1 lb fresh pork belly rubbed lightly, 1 lb hatfield sweet italian sausage loaf formed about 1/4 inch thick,  and 1 lb bacon.







Set up on a grill mat on my camp chef loaded with apple, oak, and hickory.  I ran it on high smoke which is 225 and it held well with a weld blanket on it.






The bacon was pulled as it crisped and I cut the belly down to thinner slices for better coverage.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had to char a bit of the fat on the fattier belly strips.  Temp went up to 300 after the sausage came off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I put a light coat of bbq sauce over the sausage before the belly strips went on and more on the strips before bacon on top.  Then topped with sharp and mild cheddar then back in the smoker to melt cheese and marry fats at 250.






It's a loaf of heart attack heaven now.  I bowed to it and paid homage to the swine gods.  It's done here, left in a warm oven to rest while I hopped out for a beer.






I will post a shot of the finished sandwich when I get home.  Happy holidays SMF,  thanks for looking!


----------



## zerowin (Dec 24, 2017)

Pics fixed, thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2017)

You just need to add img tags[ img][/img]


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like it'd make some awesome sammies on a good bread, toasted with a nice mustard and perhaps some sauteed onions. Looking forward to the sammich pics.

That thing is a serious Fattie just waiting to happen.
Go the yardage for First Down, make a Fattie out of it and get the Touchdown.


----------



## zerowin (Dec 24, 2017)

Le Fin.  It almost looks angry.  Served on a wheat bun because we need to be mindful of heart health :)


----------



## zerowin (Dec 24, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks like it'd make some awesome sammies on a good bread, toasted with a nice mustard and perhaps some sauteed onions. Looking forward to the sammich pics.
> 
> That thing is a serious Fattie just waiting to happen.
> Go the yardage for First Down, make a Fattie out of it and get the Touchdown.



Thanks Chile!  We don't have a good bakery round here but I agree with the fattie idea.  Maybe a fattie wrapped in stromboli dough :).


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

I like it .. points to you


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2017)

Nicely done!
I bet it was good!
Al


----------



## zerowin (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks Griz and Al, it was very tasty, and my heart survived it! :)


----------



## zerowin (Mar 25, 2018)

Old thread but I finally got around to that fatty  Chile.  I added a bit of cooper sharp american and there were a good bit of sauteed onions in there but they melted into the cheese.  You could definitely taste them though!











It was definitely juicier as a fatty so thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks great, all ooey gooey oozing cheese, yep!
*Like!*


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks so good!  I can actually feel my heartbeat though!


----------



## weedeater (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks great!

Weedeater


----------



## ghoster (Apr 30, 2018)

now thats a sandwich!


----------

